# Since Obama is our new pres...... please read



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I wasnt sure what to make of this, i saw this on a site i was sifting through.

http://2mdh.blogspot.com/2008/10/to-dog-owners-who-support-obama.html

* NOTE * these are not my opinions, nor did i have any part in writing it.


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, I just skimmed it, but considering Obama just promised his girls they are going to get a puppy in front of the world - I am not too concerned.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Obama has a great pro-animal voting record and their new dog will be a rescue which hopefully will be good publicity for the plight of animals in need in this country. The group that wrote that article is very right wing and plays fast and loose with the fact. I'm not worried - I'm thrilled!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Im sorry guys i wasnt sure where to put it. I apologize again.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

_"We are convinced that animal ownership is doomed if Obama becomes our next president."_









More scare tactics, IMO.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

GunnersMom I hope you are right, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There are so many fallacies in that blog I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I won't bother reading it!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I remember Obama promising his kids that they would get a dog.
So I am not concerned either


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

This is what i got out of the artical. please correct me if im wrong. Making a long story short, i remember reading that breeders will no longer be able to breed dogs, we will no longer be able to raise animals for food, such as chickens, cows, etc... And i believe something was also mentioned about there not being anymore guns rights nor hunting rights.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I just want to say... all opinions aside. Its kind of cool to be apart of american History. The first african american President... thats amazing and if this was some 60 years ago or so... no one would have ever thought it. Think about this.. children will be reading about this in their text books many years from now and we are here to witness it.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Even 40 years ago.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

this is true! and not only that but we had record numbers at the polls.. more than 4 years ago more than 12 yrs ago.. etc etc..


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I agree with this, i think the US has come a long way.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersMom_"We are convinced that animal ownership is doomed if Obama becomes our next president."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote: by JOHN YATES


Yep, thats all I really needed to read of this blog. This guy really needs a new hobby, because his old one is just Johnny one note.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If Obama has close ties to HSUS and other animal rights groups, then it is very likely that congress may be able to push through some things concerning dog ownership and particularaly the lawful breeding of dogs. 

I think that Obama said that after the election he might get his girls a Labradoodle.

I think that generally, dog issues remain state issues. Only the transporting of fighting dogs across state lines has sparked a lot of interest by the feds. While anything is possible, I am not going to sweat this until it gets a whole lot closer to being a problem.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think not sweating it unless it becomes a lot more of an issue is a good idea. I can't imagine that pet ownership issues are anywhere even remotely on the horizon right now with all the other issues his administration will have to tackle. I don't think it's anything he wants to do anyway, just saying even if it were...

As far as them getting a dog, I gather one of the daughters has allergies, so I guess the Labradoodle would be in the hopes of finding an hypoallergenic dog. Plenty of Labradoodles in rescue currently, so fulfilling their promise to adopt a needy dog should be compatible with that breed mix choice.


----------



## shikari23 (Mar 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WEven 40 years ago.


Actually, interesting fact: in 1968 Bobby Kennedy said that race relations in America were improving at such a pace that he wouldn't be surprise to see a black president in 40 years. Well, here we are... 40 years later. Looks like Bobby was right.


----------



## Sheppy (Nov 13, 2004)

Ironic trivia. 

BHO's good friend, Bill Ayers, dedicated his 1972 book to Sirhan Sirhan. For those with short memories, he was the Palestinian who assassinated then Presidential candidate, Robert F. Kennedy.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

How do you define "good friend"? Just out of curiousity since folks on the other thread are saying there's lots of research behind this kind of statement.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI think not sweating it unless it becomes a lot more of an issue is a good idea. I can't imagine that pet ownership issues are anywhere even remotely on the horizon right now with all the other issues his administration will have to tackle. I don't think it's anything he wants to do anyway, just saying even if it were...


Yeah, can you just imagine a top level cabinet meeting.....

"Lets see, we have the tanking economy, the war in Iraq, the war in Afganistan, energy issues or dog breeding.... hmmm, which one should we tackle first?"


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok was against him for my own reasons........ but you have to be s**ting me! This is getting overmuch.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

The only thing that concerned me (and still does) is that H$U$ endorsed him. 

Here in Tx we are gearing up for the state legeslative session, we are up against mainly THLN wh is a stem from PETA and H$U$..... not much sleep till May from what the others who have been fighting this battle tells me.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_As far as them getting a dog, I gather one of the daughters has allergies, so I guess the Labradoodle would be in the hopes of finding an hypoallergenic dog. Plenty of Labradoodles in rescue currently, so fulfilling their promise to adopt a needy dog should be compatible with that breed mix choice. _

Are wheaten terriers hypoallergenic too? I belief he's going to get one of those- atleast it will look similar to it- light colored (pepper & salt), with a mustach. JMPI.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Then why not get a poodle?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Of course the HSUS endorsed him. Did you see the animal issues record of the other ticket? 

There's a big difference in HSUS telling their members and fans "this is the guy to vote for" and Obama turning around and endorsing wholesale HSUS policies back. 

A lot of Poodles are kind of yappy and high strung. Not all, but a lot. Also they require a lot more grooming than Poodle mixes. I'm not a fan of the designer dog movement, but I can see the appeal of some of the intermediate types.

Maedchen - is that confirmed? That's exactly what I thought they should get. If that's what they do - good call. I just hope it doesn't do a 101 Dalmatians on Wheatens.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Pup, no - I've never heard what kinda dog they want to get. I can just "see" them with the dog I mentioned (call it intuition).


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Me too! Non shedding, not to big, not too small, friendly and outgoing, playful without being hyper, not "frou frou". I think it would be a good match!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WThen why not get a poodle?


Am I the only one to be allergic to both my Mum's poodles? Yet I'm ok with the 2 Bichon's (similar coat) I believe, for me, (jmho) that the shedding, or non shedding of coat has nothing to do with my allergies...for me it's just the 'dander'...or skin...anyone else?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_"Me too! Non shedding, not to big, not too small, friendly and outgoing, playful without being hyper, not "frou frou". I think it would be a good match!" _

My thoughts exactly pup! 
Do you think, we should tell them?


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not much on the designer breeds either, but the doodles are the exception. Nice looks, great personalities, nice size ...
Much better choice for two young girls rather than a Wheaton I think.


----------



## ragingbullm (Nov 25, 2007)

I am conservative and do not agree with anything Obama has to offer, but I can safely say that there will be no mandatory spay/neuter or limits of animal ownership imposed by him .I didn't actually read the whole article because it was chock full of filler, but owning and breeding pets is one thing Americans do that they will not give up. The American people are social conservatives no matter what anyone else will tell you, so this has no way of standing.

As for what dog Obama gets.. I really don't give a flying youknowwhat. I don't know why that is news in the first place when there are far bigger decisions Obama's going to have to be making in a couple months.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know why but this whole thread and the article remind me of the phrase, "it all depends on who's ox is getting gored."
As far as the idea of this being too trivial a subject to warrant consideration goes, you can bet your bottom dollar that HSUS doesn't consider it trivial and neither do breeders. If there is money involved, it ain't trivial. While so many people decrie "special interest groups" most folks don't realize that literally every facet of life is a special interest to somebody, including them. 
I fear that too many people don't realize how sausage and laws are made. Politicians are reactive creatures. When a group shows up with 10K bucks for a donation, (facetiously) they get to talk to their representative and try to persuade him that this or that is truly a crisis and that they should consider this draft of a proposal and include it in the next omnibus bill that comes forward. Yes, that means that they wrote the legislation. Perhaps better than the 10K bucks would be a petition with 1000 signatures or so that they can promise as votes during the next election.
It's up to the people who's ox will be gored by this legislation to come up with more money or signatures.
What I'm kind of getting at is these things come like a thief in the night. 
The HSUS enjoys a certain perception of good from most people. Hey, they take care of homeless animals etc. They wouldn't possibly do anything wrong. Yet again, the law of unintended consequences comes to mind.
I can see BO signing anything that crosses his desk with a HSUS indorsement. Political contributions aren't free.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is there some kind of documentation of their financial support of him? I am not asking to be a pain, just wondering. 

But I know what you are saying-look at the Saudis!


----------

